# Holster for a CT380?



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I am thinking of adding a Kahr CT380 to my collection of EDC handguns. However, after looking for holsters on the internet, I am coming up almost empty.

I prefer the "clamshell" stype kydex holster with a single clip. Like the ones made by Roth Custom. I have a couple of thier holsters and they work very well for me and are high quality. I've today written to Jason Roth and asked if he might be able to make one.

I know from experience there are probably many holsters in which the CT380 can safely and comfortably fit. Probably someone here has some info on that?

Thanks.


----------



## clemsontigers (Jan 31, 2017)

Any luck with Roth Custom? I'm looking for a holster for my CT380 as well.


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

Something like this? Clinger Holsters


----------

